# what is bellman ford algorithm??



## kaliyaodi (Jun 2, 2010)

hi friend's,
anybody have idea about bellman ford algorithm.
please explain briefly.
.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 4, 2010)

It is a solution to compute _single-source_ shortest paths on a graph which has *negative-weighed* edges.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 4, 2010)

Somehow I knew you would show up to answer that QwertyManiac .


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT. 

I really hate people when they don't search before posting.


----------

